# DIY Aquarium Filter with 10" Water Filter



## mossbrush (Dec 13, 2018)

Link to YouTube Video:



Here is the how to instruction to use 10-inch water filter housing (also 20-inch) to make filter for aquarium. The reason I have chosen these housing is:

Customizable base on your aquarium size and your need. You can start from one then attach more housing together.
When you have more than one, you can separate different stage of filtration in different housing.
All the
parts and housing are available in most local hardware stores or online.
The main components needed are as following:

Clear 10-inch standard water filter housing (Slim type can also be used, it just a little thin)
¾" PVC Pipe, couplings, elbow and one or two dual union Ball Valve (is optional for quick disconnection of hoses attached to filter)
Water pump of your choice
In order to make the housing to place our filter media, a PVC pipe has to separate the inlet and outlet of the filter. To do so, I have cut the PVC pipe to total length of 10 and an eighth inch or 25.7 centimeter with coupling attached.










To cut the pipe, it should be minus coupling length.
For the couplings I had it is around 1 inch or 2.6 centimeter. That said I have to cut the pipe to 7 15/16" inches or 20.1 cm.
It is ok if the length becomes a little shorter which can be adjusted by using an O-ring or a gasket. Avoid larger size as it leads to leak or it could damage the filter.
To cut the pipe you can use Tubbing Cutter, or saw. I am using Cutter as it gives a clean even cut.
After cutting attach the couplings. You can use PVC cement to make stronger connection. Drill coupling at one end to make eight openings. Then while the PVC is inside place filter media of your choice. Attach hose connectors to in and out of the filter. Base on the placement of the filter and hoses, you can use elbow and dual union ball valve for different direction.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

That looks really good but doesn't seem so easy to do

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mossbrush (Dec 13, 2018)

Thank you for your feedback. I admit it is not easy to build. 
Once it is built, it is easy to maintain though. And the ability to adjust as the aquarium requirement change made me to build this.
Do you think I should explain more details of instruction? 
Let me know what do you think to make it better.

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

To he honest I've never seen someone else with a similar filter. A few more pictures would help to see how you did the in and out flows. 

Do you have a check valve installed?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I like that you could have a canister up front to prefilter the water and thus reduce the need to clean the other canisters. And you could conceivable drop in chemical media as needed without taking the whole thing apart.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*great post from a newbie*

nice to see a awesome helpful post , keep up the pics 
would love this running on a tank


----------



## mossbrush (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi Dis, I will add some pics. I didn't use check valve.

Thank you Infolific for noticing. That is one of the advantages of having seperate filter. I usually clean the first canister / prefilter part more often than the other. 

Hi Tom g, thank you for encouraging words.

Regards

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

